
Beyond Movie Material, Is Theranos Worth Anything? - kqr2
http://www.forbes.com/sites/petercohan/2016/06/14/beyond-movie-material-is-theranos-worth-anything
======
KB1JWQ
Pretty much "as a cautionary tale" is as far as I see it going. They pretty
clearly fabricated results; in the healthcare field, this is the kiss of
death.

~~~
nemock
Yeah and the threat of banning Holmes from the industry pretty stern. I'm
surprised that the word "fraud" hasn't been used by the investigating bodies
yet.

